# [WLAN/LAN-Router] WLAN an LAN Router hängen ... möglich



## TommyMo (3. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab ein relativ triviales Problem. Ich habe einen vorhandenen LAN-Router, der mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist. Internet funktioniert einwandfrei! 

Jetzt soll ich für einen Freund das Netzwerk um ein WLAN erweitern. ER möchte, fragt mich nicht warum (bitte   ), seine LAN-Struktur beibehalten und den WLAN-Router einfach dazuhängen. Im Endeffekt den WLAN-Router lediglich als Switch "verschwenden". 

Meine Frage vor dem Kauf: 

Ist das möglich? Also geht es, dass ich einen WLAN-Router einfach dazwischenschalte und die WLAN-Rechner dann ebenfalls ins Internet einsteigen können? Immerhin hängt das Modem ja am LAN-Router. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

TOM


----------



## hpvw (3. Januar 2006)

Du kannst einen W-LAN-Accesspoint, wie z.B. diesen von Linksys, an einen LAN-Router oder -Switch anschließen (sofern dieser noch einen freien Port hat) und darüber die Rechner mit Wireless Lan in das bestehende Netzwerk zu integrieren.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## TommyMo (3. Januar 2006)

Hi! 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Brauch ich dazu einen Accesspoint, oder kann ich einen WLAN Router auch dazu missbrauchen? Der Preisunterschied schreckt mich nämlich ein wenig. der Router ist um gut 30 Euro billiger ... . 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## AndreG (4. Januar 2006)

Also ein WLAN Router ist in erster Linie auch ein Switch, nur das er halt noch zusätzlich ein Modem fürs Web eingebaut hat. Die Switchtechnik ist bei allen (fast) gleich.

Rein Theoretisch sollte es mit diesem auch funktionieren, nur eine 100% Garantie wird dir glaub ich kaum einer geben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## TommyMo (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Andre!

Danke für die Antwort!

 Eine 100%ige Garantie wollte ich auch gar nicht    lediglich Erfahrungsberichte. Würde ja keinen Sinn machen etwas auf biegen und brechen zu wollen, wenn es dann am Ende nicht funktioniert ... . 

Ich denke ich werde den D-Link AirPlusG+ DI-624+ Router, 54Mbps Router besorgen und das ganze einfach mal brutal testen   

Gruß
TOM


----------



## hpvw (4. Januar 2006)

Um Gewissheit zu haben sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Eine Mail an den Hersteller schreiben und fragen, in wie weit die ganze Routerfunktionalität deaktiviert werden kann und ob der Router einen Uplink-Port hat, um ihn mit anderen Routern, bzw. Switches zusammen zu schließen.
2. Online bei dem Händler Deines Vertrauens bestellen, das Gerät und die Verpackung sorgsam behandeln und im schlimmsten Fall das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht nutzen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um Gewissheit zu haben sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Eine Mail an den Hersteller schreiben und fragen, in wie weit die ganze Routerfunktionalität deaktiviert werden kann und ob der Router einen Uplink-Port hat, um ihn mit anderen Routern, bzw. Switches zusammen zu schließen.
> 2. Online bei dem Händler Deines Vertrauens bestellen, das Gerät und die Verpackung sorgsam behandeln und im schlimmsten Fall das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht nutzen.



Also ich hab mich auch nochmal schlau gemacht. Wenn beide einen Uplink Port haben (bei Routern meist nicht der Fall), dann kannst du sie normal mit einem Cat5 Kabel verbinden.

Wenn nicht dann kommt es auf die Switches an, ob diese selbst merken das sie ihre Ausgänge crossen müßen oder nicht. Wenn sie es nicht schaffen dann einfach ein Crossoverkabel nehmen.   

Also du wirst zu 99,9% Erfolg mit deinem Vorhaben haben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## TommyMo (5. Januar 2006)

Danke euch für die Antworten! Ich bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen mir den Router zu besorgen, aber laut den technischen Beschreibungen die ich gefunden habe, sollte alles so klappen wie geplant ... am Samstag weiß ich mehr   

Gruß
TOM


----------

